# Word of the Day... Smattering



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

*Smattering*: a slight superficial knowledge of a language or subject.
"Edward had only a smattering of Spanish

a small amount of something.

plural noun: *smatterings*
"a smattering of snow"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

My husband prefers only a smattering of jam on his toast, where as I enjoy my toast slathered in jam!


----------



## RubyK (Apr 29, 2021)

Today is sunny and warm, perfect for a smattering of gardening even though we still have a chance of frost.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 29, 2021)

I climbed the Smatterhorn once.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 29, 2021)

As a cop approached his car, he saw a smattering of crow faeces on it and thought: *"There's been a murder..."*


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 29, 2021)

I dropped a porcelain plate and there was a smattering of pieces on the floor!


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 29, 2021)

We didn't get a smattering of  rain today,,instead we got a monsoon!


----------

